# Opinions please



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I stated in another post that my car was rejected Friday for a bubble in my tire. I have another tire ordered and it will be in and placed on my car Monday morning. 

I read that I am not allowed to drive the car? I have to get the car back to the shop to have it repaired. I have all of the paperwork, including the business card of the shop manager, that shows this is going to be done. If I was to be pulled over, would a cop take that into consideration or would I be towed? 

I know nobody can speak for someone else, I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You answered your own question that we cannot speak for anyone else. Legally, you have to have your car towed there.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I would take that into account if I stopped you. Contrary to popular belief, we are reasonable. I definitely would want to see the printout from the inspection station that shows what exactly passed and failed though before I made a decision. I don't think you would get towed for operating on a rejection sticker, it should only be a $25 fine.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

The red R can be towed if you're pulled over. Have I ever done it no, have I heard of people doing it yes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Attitude counts for alot dont it TC?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Well, I would take that into account if I stopped you. Contrary to popular belief, we are reasonable. *I definitely would want to see the printout from the inspection station that shows what exactly passed and failed though before I made a decision.* I don't think you would get towed for operating on a rejection sticker, it should only be a $25 fine.


I have that and it does clearly state the right front tire was the reason for failure. I'm not driving it anywhere but straight to the shop tomorrow. It's a small enough town that they'll see for themselves where I'm headed and the cops I've met here have shown nothing but respect and fairness in my opinion.

I just wanted to double check on opinions because I definitely can't afford to have it towed if it is an action that is generally looked on as a more serious car offense among policemen.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Um, put the spare on and don't drive over 50...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

frank said:


> Um, put the spare on and don't drive over 50...


LOL. That was the first thing I thought of but unfortunately it is not an option. The



frank said:


> Um, put the spare on and don't drive over 50...


LOL. That was the first thing I thought of but unfortunately it is not an option.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Why is it not an option? It's the best thing to do if you aren't replacing the tire right away.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

frank said:


> Why is it not an option? It's the best thing to do if you aren't replacing the tire right away.


It's not there. I never had a flat and never checked the boot when I bought the car to see if it was. I barely have enough money for the replacement tire right now so buying a spare isn't an option either.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

As long as you have a boot, why not have him take the tire off your car, take it to the tire guy, and then put it back on your car? See how easy this is? Adapt and overcome.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds to me like she'd rather push the envelope, drive the car illegally, and then blame everyone else for her own stupidity if and when the gets pulled over and cited.

WTF is it with everyone, trying to beat the system??? If you can't afford to keep a safe and legal vehicle on the road then take the f&ckin' bus and don't put anyone else at risk!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't think AAA will come with a replacement tire, but they will tow you if you don't have a spare. The best $44 I spend a year.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> As long as you have a boot, why not have him take the tire off your car, take it to the tire guy, and then put it back on your car? See how easy this is? Adapt and overcome.


LOL - very funny. I don't have a boot ON my car I have a boot in the back of the car like everyone else 



Jeepy said:


> Sounds to me like she'd rather push the envelope, drive the car illegally, and then blame everyone else for her own stupidity if and when the gets pulled over and cited.
> 
> WTF is it with everyone, trying to beat the system??? If you can't afford to keep a safe and legal vehicle on the road then take the f&ckin' bus and don't put anyone else at risk!


Huh? The worst that can happen is I get a flat tire. I'm not flying down the highway at 90 miles an hour I'm on regular roads doing 35, for the most part back roads. I'm not trying to beat any system. I'm a single mom and the tire is $200. I have had a job since I was 14 and have never pushed any envelopes so I'm not sure what you're on about there.

And for the record the only bus in my town goes down the main road only. Thanks for taking the time to read my post. Sorry it got you so upset.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

No one here is "upset"; I'm not going to lose any sleep over what you do, though it may warrant my blue lights in your mirror.

The issue is that you want us to endorse something that we (you included) all know is illegal to do. We've told you what the law is and even gone futher to tell you that the strictest action (civil $ ticket AND tow) is not the norm. For me, I would usually write you a written warning as I personally feel a $35 cite on top of the insurance points will just make it harder to remedy your problem. That said, I work with other cops who wouldn't agree with that action.

You want to be 100% sure you don't get pulled over, ticketed, and towed? Get it fixed. Otherwise, you are obviously already aware of the risk you place yourself in, not to mention your kids and other drivers. And stop whining with the answers we give you and making excuses for the answers you don't agree with.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> No one here is "upset"; I'm not going to lose any sleep over what you do, though it may warrant my blue lights in your mirror.
> 
> The issue is that you want us to endorse something that we (you included) all know is illegal to do. We've told you what the law is and even gone futher to tell you that the strictest action (civil $ ticket AND tow) is not the norm. For me, I would usually write you a written warning as I personally feel a $35 cite on top of the insurance points will just make it harder to remedy your problem. That said, I work with other cops who wouldn't agree with that action.
> 
> You want to be 100% sure you don't get pulled over, ticketed, and towed? Get it fixed. Otherwise, you are obviously already aware of the risk you place yourself in, not to mention your kids and other drivers. And stop whining with the answers we give you and making excuses for the answers you don't agree with.


Uh, no, I wasn't looking for someone to tell me I had a free ride. Wasn't whining about yer man's answer either or making excuses. Simply stating the obvious of what my situation is and was rather surprised by such an aggressive angry response inferring a blatant character slew.

Again. Thanks to all for responding. I appreciate you all taking the time.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

IMHO, there is a difference between someone coming on here asking a legit question without pushing our buttons, and someone coming on here looking to get flamed badly with a dumbass question. I don't think Boston Irish Lass was the latter.

That said Lass, I know the "boot" in Ireland means the trunk, over here it means a rookie cop or military recruit.

Welcome to MassCops!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> IMHO, there is a difference between someone coming on here asking a legit question without pushing our buttons, and someone coming on here looking to get flamed badly with a dumbass question. I don't think Boston Irish Lass was the latter.


I don't think so either, but when the answer is given and you continue to attempt to give additional facts over and over in an effort get the answers you want to hear, people here (correctly) tend to loose patience.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Question asked and answered.


----------

